# Sticky  Pet Loss Support



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Pet Loss Support Hotlines-you can call: 
http://www.avma.org/careforanimals/animatedjourneys/goodbyefriend/plhotlines.asp
(example: http://www.vet.cornell.edu/Org/PetLoss/ )

Pet Loss Support Page:
http://www.pet-loss.net/

Pet Loss Grief Support Website:
http://www.petloss.com/

IMOM Pet Loss: 
http://www.imom.org/loss/


----------



## 3K9Mom

Washington State University College of Veterinary Medicine Pet Loss Website http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/PLHl/
Hotline: 1-(866) 266-8635 or (509) 335-5704
E-mail [email protected]

Delta Society (The Human-Animal Health Connection) http://www.deltasociety.org/AnimalsHealthPetlossHotline.htm

Local humane societies/rescues may offer pet loss support. You can find them among other entities in this list: http://www.everlifememorials.com/v/pet-loss/pet-loss-support-groups.htm. Try visiting your local society's website for further information.


----------



## meisha98

Thanks for these- I buried Vegas two weeks ago yesterday and I still can't believe I euthanised him.


----------



## Qyn

Great sources of information, thank you for posting them. I know I visited many sites when I had my old dog PTS. Sharing grief and knowing that others understand or have also "been there" is very helpful.


----------



## Chance&Reno

For those in the New England area:

New England Pet Hospice has phenominal grief coucelors. Grief Support

I used their service after Chance passed away. They helped us though our emotions. They are incredibly caring and compassionate. THey helped us come to peace with what happened.


----------

